# HONG KONG | Lohas Park Phases 4-13 | U/C



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

59 out of the 285 units at Sea to Sky were sold today : Hong Kong’s weekend home sales fizzle before annual policy address


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/10 
From left to right, phase 10 (green scaffolding), 6, and 4 (no scaffolding) :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Lohas Park project draws 9 bids *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Oct 30, 2020

The tender for the 13th and final phase of Lohas Park in Tseung Kwan O attracted just nine bids yesterday, compared to 35 expressions of interest received in September.

The site, which could potentially accommodate 2,550 flats, is valued at HK$8.51 billion to HK$15.47 billion, or HK$5,500 to HK$10,000 per buildable square foot.

Sun Hung Kai Properties (0016), CK Asset (1113), Henderson Land Development (0012), Wheelock Properties and Nan Fung are among the developers that have submitted bids.

Meanwhile, MTR Corporation (0066) will open the second phase of The Lohas - the first shopping mall at Lohas Park in Tseung Kwan O - on Sunday.

Hong Kong's property market sentiment remains volatile due to the pandemic, but about 10 percent of Hongkongers - among the highest levels on recorded over the past nine years - consider it a good time to purchase property, according to a survey by Citi Hong Kong.

More : Lohas Park project draws 9 bids


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/21

Building a bridge and a tunnel. by Shane Siu, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

^What bridge project?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Munwon said:


> ^What bridge project?


A new bridge and tunnel connection to Kwun Tong : New Tseung Kwan O Tunnel Proposed


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> 10/10
> From left to right, phase 10 (green scaffolding), 6, and 4 (no scaffolding) :


Nam Fung is expected to launch phase 10 for sale next month. The 893 units range from 2-4 bedrooms.









南豐日出康城十期LP10 料快獲批預售 (15:30) - 20201124 - 即時財經新聞


雖然新一波新冠疫情已經有爆發勢頭，但新盤銷售部署暫時未見受大影響。南豐集團旗下將軍澳日出康城第10期，市場人士估計，項目有機會於短期內獲批預售樓花同意書，並有機會於下月登場，而發展商已在地盤當眼位置掛上LP10的名字。南豐早前表示，項目提供893伙，戶型由2房至4房戶不等，計劃在今年底推售；而同系日出康城6期LP6，今年5月已取得入伙紙，預計年底前可獲滿意紙，項目累售約2350伙，僅餘40餘伙待售。




www.mpfinance.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11 workers (3 positive and 8 preliminary positive) at the Phase 9 construction site have been infected by coronavirus. The site hosts some 900 workers and construction has stopped. Tests will be arranged for all workers.









疫情焦點︱增82確診23宗無源頭 尖沙嘴松山海鮮鍋顧客、日出康城9期地盤員工要強制檢測 歌舞群組多32患者（附個案搜尋器） ｜ 蘋果日報


本港第四波疫情已開始，《蘋果》整合所有確診個案，製作確診個案搜尋器，方便讀者了解個案資料；亦製作了互動數據圖表合輯，分析香港、中國，以至全球疫情至今的形勢。 本港武漢肺炎疫情持續，今日（1日）新增82宗確診，數字與昨日（11月30日）的76宗相若，亦是前日（11月29日）過百...



hk.appledaily.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Nan Fung project generates HK$19.2b so far *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Dec 8, 2020

Nan Fung Group sold 97.9 percent of the units of its LP6 project in Tseung Kwang O.

The group said LP6 in Lohas Park, has sold 2,343 units, accounting for 97.9 percent of the total. With an average price of HK$16,267 per sq-ft, the company has realized HK$19.26 billion.

There are 49 units left, most of which are higher-level featured units which would be sold through price lists and tenders.

More : Nan Fung project generates HK$19.2b so far


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_Nan Fung's LP6 project will sell its last 49 remaining units this Saturday (19th), with 29 units released at 11am that morning split between 5 one-bedrooms, 2 two-bedrooms, 6 three-bedrooms, and 16 four-bedrooms. The cheapest unit is a 305 sq ft unit H on the 66th floor of block 5 going for HKD $8.852 million.

The other 20 units are larger 4 and 5-bedrooms that will be sold through bidding. The project has sold 2343 units so far._

* 日出康城LP6周六發售最後49伙
*東方日報
Dec 15, 2020










南豐集團旗下將軍澳日出康城LP6，今日(15日)公布最新銷售安排，於本星期六(19日)恢復發售最後49個單位，其中29伙於當日早上11時於九龍灣啟匯1/F售樓處以先到先得形式發售，包括5個一房單位、兩個兩房、6個三房及16個四房戶，最低價為5座66樓H室，實用面積305方呎，價單售價885.2萬港元。

另外20伙以招標形式推出，包括12個四房及8個五房戶，招標日期為2020年12月19日上午11時，至2021年3月22日下午2時30分。項目已屆現樓，至今累售2,343個單位。

More : 日出康城LP6周六發售最後49伙


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_Cheung Kong's Sea to Sky development in LOHAS Park will release 285 additional units for sale on Friday (today). These 3 and 4-bedroom sea view units are priced from at least HKD$11.314 million. 








_

* 新盤動向：SEA TO SKY原價加推285伙周五發售 *
東方日報 _Excerpt_
12月15日

新盤市場缺乏大型項目接力登場，個別銷售中項目大規模加推單位吸客。長實集團(01113)位於將軍澳日岀康城的SEA TO SKY，剛發布新銷售安排，推出285伙於周五(18日)發售，全屬三、四房海景大單位。當中最平為3座5樓D室海景三房戶，折實售價1,131.4萬港元，呎價14,394元。

More : 新盤動向：SEA TO SKY原價加推285伙周五發售


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Here is a some drone footage of the district and its many construction sites :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/20

Good Night by Kelvin Wu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* 400 new homes to go on sale *
The Standard _Excerpt_ 
Jan 14, 2021

As many as 400 new homes will be available for sale soon with the majority of them from the Monaco tower in Kai Tak and the LP 10 tower in Lohas Park.

...

Meanwhile, Nan Fung Group released the first price list of LP10 in Lohas Park, involving 179 units, with an average selling price of HK$15,888 per sq ft, 30 percent cheaper than the first batch of Monaco.

The flats range from two to four bedrooms, and from 484 sq ft to 1,205 sq ft.

More : 400 new homes to go on sale


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* New World dishes out bonuses, halts pay cuts *
The Standard _Excerpt_ 
Jan 15, 2021

New World Development (0017) has suspended its no-pay leave and pay cut plans and its hotel staff will receive a half-month bonus despite the economy not having recovered.

The news came as vacancy rate for Grade A office space surged to an 11-year high in Hong Kong, with shop rents expected to fall a further 10 percent year-on-year.

Adrian Cheng Chi-kong, chief executive and executive vice-chairman of New World Development, said a half-month bonus will be given to all qualified hotel staff in an internal note. Employees with a monthly salary of less than HK$24,000 will receive a discretionary bonus of not less than HK$12,000.

In the primary market, Nan Fung's LP10 in Lohas Park received only 130 checks for its first batch of 179 units, as of 6pm yesterday. The homes have an average selling price of HK$15,800 per square foot.

More : New World dishes out bonuses, halts pay cuts


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/16


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong’s homebuyers pile back into real estate market, snapping up Nan Fung’s LP10 flats in Tseung Kwan O*
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_ 
Jan 23, 2021

Hong Kong’s homebuyers piled into the real estate market and ignored a raging coronavirus outbreak in the Kowloon side of the city as they almost cleared out the second new launch of property projects this year.

At least 160 of the 179 flats at the LP10 project at Lohas Park in Tseung Kwan O were snapped up by 2:40pm, according to sales agents, who expected the project to sell out by the day’s end. The developers Nan Fung Group and the local subway operator MTR received more than 5,100 registrations for the project, or 27 bids for every available flat, agents said.

“Spring has arrived early, and brought a booming market with it,” said Kelvin Cheong, operation director of the residential department of Midland Realty, the sole publicly traded network of real property agents in Hong Kong. “The stock market’s surge in recent days [gave the] the sentiment on entering the property market a positive push, which increased the transactions in both the new and secondary housing markets.”

More : Buyers snap up Lohas Park’s LP10 flats in spring boom for Nan Fung


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some more drone footage :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A news report from Ming Pao on LP10's sales with aerial views showing its waterfront location and decorated model homes.

LP10 has 893 units with minimum 2 bedrooms. Most units are in the 2-3 bedroom range. The largest unit is almost 4000 sq ft.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_Since LP10 sales was launched on Saturday, the first batch of 146 2-bedroom units were sold within 3 hours. A third price list was released with 218 units to go on sale this Saturday. As at 3pm on the 26th, 2200 indications of interest have been received, an oversubscription rate of about 9 times._

* LP10次輪銷售單位暫錄逾2200個登記 * 
Oriental Daily _Excerpt_
Jan 26, 2021

南豐發展地產發展部及銷售部總經理盧子豪表示，將軍澳日出康城LP10，上周六正式開售，首批單位中146個兩房戶3小時內全獲認購。因應市場向隅客眾多，已隨即加推第3號價單及落實推出218伙於本周六(1月30日)發售，截至今午(1月26日)3時，暫時接獲逾2,200個認購登記，以次輪銷售單位計算，超額認購逾9倍，登記人士佔近40%來自將軍澳區，30%為港島東人士。

More : LP10次輪銷售單位暫錄逾2200個登記


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

source


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/7

Untitled by Tim Lam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/9

Tseung Kwan O - Cross Bay Link by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Villa Garda I unveils first prices *
The Standard _Excerpt_
June 23, 2022

Villa Garda I, phase 11B of Lohas Park in Tseung Kwan O, has unveiled the first price list, offering 128 homes at an average per square foot price of HK$17,888 after discounts, around 10 percent cheaper than the secondary properties in the same area.

The batch, which comprises 38 one-bedroom, 81 two-bedroom, and nine three-bedroom units, is priced from HK$6.2 million to HK$12.43 million after discounts, or from HK$16,757 to HK$20,128 per sq ft, developers said.

The project with 592 flats is jointly developed by Sino Land (0083), K Wah International (0173) and China Merchants Land (0978).

More : Villa Garda I unveils first prices


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Sino Land sells all 238 flats at Lohas Park in three hours as buyers rush to get ahead of rising mortgage rates*
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Jun 30, 2022

Hong Kong’s homebuyers snapped up every flat on sale within three hours during a new launch, taking advantage of the breather offered by the city’s banks as they kept prime rates unchanged after the latest round of global rate hikes.

All 238 flats at Sino Land’s Villa Garda I project at Lohas Park in Tseung Kwan O were sold by noon, a spokeswoman said, for a total sales haul estimated at HK$2.2 billion (US$280.4 million). Nearly 6,200 bids were received, translating to 26 bids chasing every available flat.

Homebuyers “have taken the interest hike into account to a certain extent,” said Sammy Po, CEO of Midland Realty’s residential division for Hong Kong and Macau. “The price set by the developer was a bargain ... [at] below the market level, which made it even more popular.”

More : Gone in three hours: Sino Land sells 238 Hong Kong flats in buying frenzy


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Home buyers snap up Sino Land’s Villa Garda flats in Lohas Park, enticed by 16 per cent discounts *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
July 8, 2022

Hongkongers snapped up almost every flat in the second phase of Sino Land’s Villa Garda project in the Lohas Park district of Tseung Kwan O in the New Territories, shrugging off the city’s rising mortgage rates.

The developer sold 225 flats, or 95 per cent of the 238 units on offer at Villa Garda I as of 7pm, for close to HK$2 billion (US$255 million) in sales proceeds, according to Sino Land’s executive director Victor Tin.

“Including the sales launch on June 30, Villa Garda I sold 463 units, about 97 per cent of the total launched units,” Tin said, adding that the developer has raked in HK$4 billion in total sales from the project.

More : https://www.scmp.com/business/artic...-villa-garda-flats-lohas-park-enticed-16-cent


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Strong demand for Lohas Park flats *
The Standard _Excerpt_
July 18, 2022

Villa Garda II, phase 11C at Lohas Park in Tseung Kwan O, sold 124 out of 168 flats as of 2 pm yesterday afternoon.

The project together with the first phase, which are both co-developed by Sino Land (0083), K Wah International (0173) and China Merchants Land (0978), sold 592 flats, or 92 percent of the total, raking in over HK$5 billion.

This came as the increased supply of flats pushed landlords to cut rents to attract tenants, with some seeing rental returns falling to 1.6 percent at Ocean Marini at Lohas Park.

More : Strong demand for Lohas Park flats


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-20 by yayaow


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/28

20220728-174753-A7RM4 by YKevin1979, on Flickr

20220728-163856-A7RM4-Edit by YKevin1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/31


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/20


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/9


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/15


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

huge cluster of residential buildings


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/6


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some LOHAS Park aerials mixed into this compilation :


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

將軍澳丨日出康城丨超過40座200米摩天住宅 - 第16页 - 香港 - 高楼迷摩天族


將軍澳丨日出康城丨超過40座200米摩天住宅 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------

